# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages Scandinavian  Kuka halutaa puhua suomeksi minulle?

## Zhenya

Haluaisin harjoitella puhua suomeksi v

----------


## VendingMachine

M

----------


## Zhenya

remarkably rewarding!             ::

----------


## VendingMachine

We aim to please.

----------


## brett

MAINIO! LOPULLINE! (excellent! finally!). Min

----------


## Zhenya

I'll start easilly   ::  Kitos paljon! Asutko sin

----------


## brett

When I have the crappy computer, with no foreign keyboard, I'll use A= a with the dots above, O= owith the dots above, a*= a with the circle above (which won't come up too often for a beginner) etc. 
(if you don't like the system, you can suggest another. 'a:' looks more confusing that 'A' to me). At start of sentences, I won't use a capital if it's a:. Usually though, I won't reply on the dodgy computer. I'll usually wait till I'm on the good one. It's only because the thread just started. I wanted to make sure I didn't snub the effort to get it started, so I'm replying right away, despite being on 'the Dodge'. 
PidAn ettA sinA aloittit tAmA forum thread. ('forumilla'  ::   You clown, Zhenya).
-Im glad that you began this thread. 
[quote]Asutko sin

----------


## Zhenya

> (if you don't like the system, you can suggest another. 'a:' looks more confusing that 'A' to me).

  Fine!    

> -Where are you from? And, how laong have you lived in Sweden?

  Living here for about 10 years, more or less     

> Miksi oli 'vAhAn' asettaa kuluttua sana 'suomeksi'? 
> -Was it just an accident that you placed 'vAhAn' after 'suomeksi' in this sentence?

  felt right! 
[quote]Haluatko saada tiet

----------



----------


## EmDii

Hauskaa. Kiva lukea suomen kielt

----------


## EmDii

En tied

----------


## filmispilmis

I can't believe you know that much Finnish. I'm thrilled!
I, myself am Finnish & can't believe some people are actually interested in this language. 'S very nice to hear, though 
Good luck with your Finnish studies y'all

----------

